# viêm lộ tuyến và cách chữa trị bằng phương pháp áp lạnh



## lavima (23/5/20)

Thường từ viêm lộ tuyến độ nặng với những biểu hiện như chảy máu, ra nhiều dịch, đau bụng dưới,… trở đi sẽ được chỉ định can thiệp ngoại khoa bằng một trong các phương pháp: đốt điện, dùng dao leep hoặc áp lạnh.
Xem thêm: *Cách Chữa Viêm Lộ Tuyến Cổ Tử Cung Mới Và Hiệu Quả Nhất*





*Điều trị tận gốc viêm lộ tuyến bằng phương pháp áp lạnh*

So với đốt điện và dùng dao leep thì diệt tuyến bằng phương pháp áp lạnh ít được dùng hơn.
Phương pháp áp lạnh là phương pháp dùng chất Nitơ lỏng (bay hơi ở nhiệt độ dưới -50 độ C), dẫn qua dụng cụ bằng kim loại chuyên biệt và áp sát vào tổn thương lộ tuyến trên bề mặt cổ tử cung. Các chất hữu cơ của tế bào bị áp lạnh sẽ đông lại và làm tế bào chết đi, tiêu diệt tế bào gây lộ tuyến.
Ưu, nhược điểm của phương pháp áp lạnh
_Ưu điểm_
– Không đau
– Thời gian thực hiện ngắn và chỉ tác động tại chỗ có tổn thương
– Có thể đi lại ngay sau khi làm thủ thuật
_Nhược điểm_
– Chi phí điều trị lại khá cao
– Đòi hỏi phải có dụng cụ chuyên biệt, nguồn cung cấp Nitơ lỏng và đội ngũ y bác sĩ thực hiện có trình độ cao, vì chỉ một sơ xuất nhỏ trong quy trình điều trị cũng sẽ để lại nhiều hậu quả nghiêm trọng, dễ viêm nhiễm sau phẫu thuật, lâu dần dẫn đến bệnh viêm cổ tử cung.
– Dễ gây vô sinh, hiếm muộn hoặc vỡ, rách cổ tử cung trong quá trình sinh em bé. Do có thể để lại sẹo cứng ở cổ tử cung dẫn đến khả năng xâm nhập của tinh trùng, giảm khả năng thụ thai
*Những lưu ý khi quyết định điều trị viêm lộ tuyến bằng phương pháp đốt điện, dao leep, áp lạnh*
3 phương pháp đốt điện, dao leep, áp lạnh đều là phương pháp có can thiệp phẫu thuật để điều trị viêm lộ tuyến. Bởi vậy người bệnh phải đặc biệt lưu ý những điều sau để đảm bảo an toàn, hiệu quả phẫu thuật:

TRƯỚC KHI PHẪU THUẬT: Cần đảm bảo vệ sinh, kháng khuẩn bằng Gel Rửa Lavima và sử dụng thuốc đặt (Neomycin sulfat, Nystatin,…) theo hướng dẫn của bác sĩ
QUÁ TRÌNH PHẪU THUẬT: Đi khám tuân thủ theo hướng dẫn của bác sĩ, tái khám theo đúng lịch hẹn, chỉ phẫu thuật khi đã sạch kinh 2-3 ngày
SAU KHI PHẪU THUẬT: Cơ thể cần 2-4 tuần để bong vẩy và phục hồi, thường có hiện tượng ra dịch vàng. Bạn cần đeo băng vệ sinh và vệ sinh sạch sẽ bằng Lavima để tránh bội nhiễm, tuyệt đối kiêng quan hệ ít nhất 8 tuần để giúp lành các tổn thương do phẫu thuật. Điều này gây bất tiện nhiều trong sinh hoạt nhưng bạn cần tuân thủ này gây bất tiện nhiều trong sinh hoạt nhưng bạn cần tuân thủ.
Đọc thêm: Điều trị tận gốc viêm lộ tuyến bằng phương pháp ngoại khoa
#gel_phu_khoa_lavima
#lavima_dieu_tri_viem_lo_tuyen
#lavima
#duoc_si_huyen_lavima
#viem_lo_tuyen_co_tu_cung
Lavima – Gel rửa phụ khoa thảo dược Châu Âu – là “ kháng sinh tự nhiên”, được chiết xuất từ các thảo dược như Lộ hội, Cỏ xạ hương,… giúp diệt khuẩn, chống viêm, ngừa tái phát hiệu quả.
Nguồn tham khảo: *Lavima - Gel phụ khoa thảo dược châu Âu | Hiệu quả từ lần đầu sử dụng*


----------



## Ngọc Ngà 118 (28/5/20)

Thông tin rất hay, cảm ơn mẹ đã đã chia sẻ tin hữu ích. Em cũng làm mẹ nên cũng muốn chia sẻ một chút bí quyết trong quá trình dạy con nhỏ. Chả là thỉnh thoảng con em phải ở nhà 1 mình vì bố mẹ đi làm, nên hay được mẹ cho dùng máy tính để học và chơi 1 lúc. Thế nhưng em đã cài ngay một phần mềm chặn web đen dành cho trẻ em. 


Phần mềm này tự động chặn web đen, game online với mấy mạng xã hội để tránh cho con vào những web xấu. Hơn thế nữa, phần mềm còn chặn theo giờ, lại lưu lại lịch sử truy cập của con cho mẹ kiểm tra. Nói chung là tiện cực kỳ. 


Tên phần mềm là VAPU. Các mẹ cứ search Google phần mềm VAPU là ra link tải bản dùng thử miễn phí ạ. 


Nói chung đây là chia sẻ cực kỳ hữu ích cho các bố mẹ.


----------

